# Subbed vs Dubbed



## pokedude729 (Apr 25, 2015)

How do you guys prefer your Anime?

I prefer Subbed myself.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 25, 2015)

Subbed. Most of the dubbed voices range from terrible to mediocre. There are some exceptions such as the dub for Soul Eater and Code Geass. I thought the dubs for those were great. I just think the Japanese are more emotionally connected with their role giving their voice acting that special something.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 25, 2015)

It depends on the voice acting. If it has great voice actors like FMA, Yu Yu Hakusho, or some of Studio Ghibli, then I'll watch it dubbed.

But I do agree that most of them I've seen, albeit not a lot, are better subbed.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 25, 2015)

Some subs are good. Some dubs are good.
Some subs are bad. Some dubs are bad.

I personally think the dub for PSG was much better than the sub.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 25, 2015)

I just watch the sub, unless it's a Ghibli movie.


----------



## MishMeesh (Apr 25, 2015)

I prefer subbed in most cases. The rhythm and inflection of the Japanese language is a lot different than pretty much any other language, so I find things can lose some of their meaning when dubbed.

One of my exceptions is Mushishi. I really loved the English dub, especially since the show is pretty heavy on the senses, so it's nice to not have to worry about reading subtitles. (And I'm sad that the second series won't be dubbed by the same people if it gets a dub at all).

Oh, and Ghost Stories. Please do yourself a favour and watch the English dub of Ghost Stories. The show's story and writing was so dumb that the English voice actors just did their own thing and it's the best.


----------



## kassie (Apr 25, 2015)

Usually subs. The only dubbed version of an anime I enjoyed so far was Soul Eater.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 25, 2015)

Pretty much roll subtitled, mostly since I watch stuff off Crunchyroll or Hulu that takes like half a year to get translated. Kinda a neat way to try and learn some basic words too, the only problem I have with watching subbed is that if I blink or the stream stutters I gotta rewind it a little compared to dubbed where it'd just keep rollin.


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 25, 2015)

I usually prefer subs, but Ouran High School Host Club was an AMAZING dub!  Also, the ghibli movies are fantastic in any language


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 25, 2015)

Usually subbed. But I do think the English dub for Death Note was pretty good.


Oh, and Studio Ghibli's movies aren't bad dubbed c:


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 25, 2015)

subbed for sure. space dandy is an exception tho


----------



## Aniko (Apr 25, 2015)

Subbed because it doesn't make sense to me to watch a dubbed version in another foreign language. Also I prefer Japanese expressions.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 25, 2015)

Subbed. I absolutely cannot stand watching anything when the voices are not synced with their lip movement. It messes with mind. Although, I loved the voices in the Animal crossing movie so that gets an exception as well as Shugo Chara but only because the bloopers at the end were funny.


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 25, 2015)

I used to be a dub person because I was lazy, but I was so ignorant. Sub is beyond better. Most dubs are pretty mediocre, though that's not to say all of them are.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 25, 2015)

Subbed, because I like to hear the original language. I love languages. And you can learn some words here and there if you try.

But I don't mind dubbing with cartoons/anime. Foreign movies however...I can't even watch if it's dubbed. It just annoys me so much. Aside from it not syching up, usually the bad voice acting kills it too.


----------



## AkiBear (Apr 25, 2015)

Subbed. I used to prefer dubbed when I first got into anime in 2010 but over time I started liking subbed more.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

Subbed.

I pretty much hate the dubs always because they are very poorly made and don't fit the lip's movement or the expressions/words are obviously nothing like the original. This is regardless if it's games or anime/cartoons/etc.

Tbh I hate that argument 'i'm too lazy to read' or 'i wanna multitask'

it's like.. dude if I wanna multitask I don't watch anime or play a game for that matter. Sure I can draw/read watching TV but then I put on something silly. If I want to watch anime or play a game I dedicate my time to it.

And if you are that illiterate so you can't read simple subtitles... then you should not watch it. Most things has a deeper story than Pok?mon you know.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 25, 2015)

I feel that more of the real emotion the creators were going for is shown in subbed, and it also looks better because it's difficult to make dubs look sync with the speaking.

I prefer subbed.


----------



## Piggles (Apr 25, 2015)

I like subbed. I read alot so its easy to be to follow subbed, my sister has to have it dubbed though! Makes watching an anime wth her an extremely annoying process haha!


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 25, 2015)

The Sailor Moon's dub is awful omg


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> The Sailor Moon's dub is awful omg



their opening is the worst. sailor moon =/= batman.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> their opening is the worst. sailor moon =/= batman.



Lol, omg
I hate all of it
The voice actors do horrible
(no offense)
And they don't even say "Moon Prism Power - Make Up"
It's just "Moon Power"


----------



## Peebers (Apr 25, 2015)

I prefer subbed over dub, but if I'm going on a road trip, I use dub. I HATE reading while on the car (And it doesn't help my car sickness). So if I use dub, I can just sit back and relax v u v


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2015)

Dubbed.

I would rather watch a bad dub than a good sub. It's not as though I understand Japanese anyway so any 'meaning' lost through that is often lost anyway. 

Plus I just wanna sit back and watch it, I don't want to read. If I'm gonna be reading an anime, I may as well just pick up the manga.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 25, 2015)

Definitely Dubbed. I can't stand reading subs, especially during a fighting scene because I'm spending too much time looking down at the bottom of the screen than what's happening. I'm not actually a big fan of Anime anyway but I don't really care if dubs are bad or not, aslong as I can understand what their saying haha.


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2015)

It's annoying to read subtitles. You can't look away from the screen. I find it hard to enjoy with subs.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2015)

Dubbed because I'm not weeaboo trash 

Bad voice acting = legendary anime anyway


----------



## Peebers (Apr 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> Dubbed.
> 
> I would rather watch a bad dub than a good sub. It's not as though I understand Japanese anyway so any 'meaning' lost through that is often lost anyway.
> 
> Plus I just wanna sit back and watch it, I don't want to read. If I'm gonna be reading an anime, I may as well just pick up the manga.



And the manga does the anime better anyway lol 

And I know! I don't go on anime marathons anymore because spending like 10+ hours reading subtitles non-stop.. NO PLS.


----------



## puppy (Apr 25, 2015)

wow

i used to not even watch an anime unless it was dubbed but i found out i miss out on so many great animes that way. i dont get how subs tear your attention away from the action unless youre looking through a pinhole or something?? looking slightly lower for like a second doesnt make u miss anything unless u have narrow vision or something.

once i started watching subs the bad dubbed voices became that much more noticeable so i stick to subs now (how else was i gonna watch all these amazing new animes???)

y readng so painful to yall
pls pick up a b ook


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2015)

puppy said:


> y readng so painful to yall
> pls pick up a b ook




Because not wanting to read the TV means I don't read books *logic*


I won't not watch an anime because there isn't a dubbed version, I would just rather watch it with dubs if one is available. Big difference.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 25, 2015)

Both.

With Dubbing, it depends on the voice acting and writing. With dubs like Cowboy Bebop and...well.. the Ghibli films, there's barley any point to watch the sub versions anymore.
But then there's those dubs..with corny voice acting.....OH THE HILARITY ENSUES.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> The Sailor Moon's dub is awful omg



This dub is gold.


----------



## Benevoir (Apr 25, 2015)

Subbed (or without) over dubbed.

I can't stand how the voice actors pronounce Japanese names, places, etc. in dub versions at all lmao. Ghibli movies is OK though!


----------



## puppy (Apr 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> Because not wanting to read the TV means I don't read books *logic*
> 
> 
> I won't not watch an anime because there isn't a dubbed version, I would just rather watch it with dubs if one is available. Big difference.


i am enlightened ty


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't watch anime often, but when I do it's usually dubbed (with a few exceptions) because I think reading subtitles takes away from the experience a little. My friends will recommend the decent ones to me xD


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 25, 2015)

For me I prefer subbed cause usually the dubbing is terrible


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't watch anime anymore, but I guess this applies to foreign films and such as well. I prefer subbed by far, dubbed is just awful and sounds so cringey.


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't have a huge preference. Whichever language I happen to hear it in first tends to be fine, with certain exceptions for particularly bad dubs (e.g._ Sailor Moon_).

However, for live action then I support subs all the way. Dubs look awkward and more often than not don't fit - in film, TV, broadcasts, etc. I mute the news when they try to dub interviewees because it just sounds so awful and makes the speaker look bad (and in cases where I have some understanding of the language the person is speaking I just find it frustrating).


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 25, 2015)

Subbed because Dubbed sometimes sounds really horrible. And with dub, you may be able to learn some Japanese, well in Anime at least.


----------



## mdchan (Apr 25, 2015)

Subbed, hands down.  



DarkDesertFox said:


> Subbed. Most of the dubbed voices range from terrible to mediocre. There are some exceptions such as the dub for Soul Eater and Code Geass. I thought the dubs for those were great. I just think the Japanese are more emotionally connected with their role giving their voice acting that special something.



That's why I prefer subbed.  The dubs have been getting worse and worse over the past 15 years, and even dubs which I thought were pretty good paled in comparison once I heard the excellent voice acting job of the original Japanese cast (like Gundam Wing).
When I saw the dub of Yu Yu Hakusho, I laughed at how badly Kuwabara was done (having seen it fansubbed and raw Japanese before it even was licensed in the US as something other than just the first movie).
The Japanese voice actors just generally do a much better job.  I have never seen an anime where the English cast did a better job, and the only titles which the dub wasn't that bad, even after seeing the original, are "The Slayers" and "Ranma 1/2" (sans the OVAs, where the English dub feels a little flat).  Digimon Adventure (season 1) wasn't that bad dub-wise, either, if one ignores the editing.

There's also the issue of changing names and editing dialogue, as well as cultural things (the last one isn't done as much as it used to, but anyone who has seen the dubs of Sailor Moon can attest to "manju" being called "donuts") in some dubs.

There are also some cases where there are issues with the translations, such as Rurouni Kenshin, which doesn't translate well to English (as "de gozaru yo" became "that it is").

In Digimon Adventure, when Takeru (TK) is forced to go with Pinochimon (Puppetmon), he was given an actual gun, and they were actually playing "War", not "Hide-and-Seek/Tag" like the dub made it.
Sailor Moon also had a couple episodes combined into a single episode during the final confrontation with Queen Beryl in the dub, not to mention that Haruka (Amara) and Michiru (Michelle) were dubbed as cousins and not lovers in the English version, as well.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't have a specific preference, not all dubs are bad and there are few that butcher it with editing.


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm not actually for or against either. I really do prefer subs slightly over dubbing, but I'm not really supposed to say that because I do voice act and I actually get dubbing opportunities quite often.


----------



## eggs (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Subbed. Most of the dubbed voices range from terrible to mediocre. There are some exceptions such as the dub for Soul Eater and Code Geass. I thought the dubs for those were great. I just think the Japanese are more emotionally connected with their role giving their voice acting that special something.



this is basically my view too.
usually, when i say i like subs, people get really defensive, as if i have an air of superiority about why i prefer subbed versions. it's odd and i don't understand it. oh well.


----------



## MishMeesh (Apr 26, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> The Sailor Moon's dub is awful omg



how can it be awful when it gives us such gems as







animes that I watched growing up, I will usually rewatch the dub since that's what I know and it amplifies the nostalgia (inuyasha, cardcaptors, pokemon, etc).
when I went back to rewatch sailor moon I tried the dub and... I just couldn't do it, it was so bad

I think dubbing has gotten a lot better since the 90s. And I definitely understand not wanting to read all the time just to watch a show. idk I usually almost forget I'm reading subtitles, so it doesn't really bother me too much.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 26, 2015)

I prefer dubbed because it's easier to focus on what's happening than having to read everything missing what the characters are doing, if that makes any sense


----------



## starlark (Apr 26, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> I prefer dubbed because it's easier to focus on what's happening than having to read everything missing what the characters are doing, if that makes any sense



Yeah, that's why I'm so on the fence!

Guys who don't like dubbing, even so, you have to at least give credit to dubbing actors-it's not as easy as you think! Most of you already know this but we have to study the lip movements precisely and match your own voice as close as you can to the original. If anything's more than a second off you have to re-record until you get it EXACTLY.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 26, 2015)

I would have to say Subbed, even though I am not really a fan of anime, my boyfriend watches it though and I really like trying to like "hear" English words within the Japanese? If that makes any sense, then I announce those words to my boyfriend and he get annoyed, but I think it's funny.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm going to be that one sacrilegious dweeb who's going to say dubbed. It's more of a preference, really: I like being able to focus more on the action rather than have to keep looking down to read the subtitles. It's kind of disconcerting to me.

That is, nothing against anyone who prefers subbed. I can understand completely why.


----------



## supernerd117 (Apr 26, 2015)

It really doesn't matter to me, as long as it's done well.  I particularly like certain dubs and subs.  I love the original Pokemon dub (it was filled with puns and broke the fourth wall often), but definitely enjoy the sub as well.  If you were to look at my preference anime by anime, you'd find I like more subbed anime.  But it's not my rule.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

MishMeesh said:


> how can it be awful when it gives us such gems as
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, the DiC dub was so bad it's good.
It had a charm, but it was still pretty bad.




The Cloverway dub is worse in my opinion, so awful that it's hilarious to watch.

I do agree that dubbing has gotten a lot better since the 90's, which a lot of people seem to forget sometimes.
Like seriously, a lot of anime voice actors nowadays put in a lot of emotion and acting compared to the 90's...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 26, 2015)

Norski said:


> I personally think the dub for PSG was much better than the sub.



the lack of 






says you're crazy


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> the lack of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's like one of the best things about the sub...that and the amazing engrish.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 26, 2015)

I usually prefer subbed. I like hearing the original language, even if I can't understand a word of it. Dubs are usually missing "something", I don't know how to explain it. Like certain cultural references are lost? There are nuances that don't fit the original? I don't know.

The only time I prefer dubbed is when either the subtitles are in horribly broken English, forcing me to pause and try to figure out what they were trying to say, or if the voice acting is actually good. It is nice to be able to focus my full attention on a show/movie instead of also trying to read the subtitles.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 26, 2015)

Subbed for sure.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Subbed for sure.



Is this real?

If it is, I'm dying...the acting's alright, but the voices are hilarious.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys...guys...guys...

We all know that Ghost Stories has the best dub in the history of the universe.


----------



## mdchan (Apr 26, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Subbed for sure.



I have no words.

...except that I'm _really_ glad I saw Clannad subbed.  -_-


----------



## starlark (Apr 26, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Is this real?
> 
> If it is, I'm dying...the acting's alright, but the voices are hilarious.
> 
> ...



oh my god what the hell was the context of that scene xD dat ass doe
no, the voices are actually pretty normal from the perspective of a voice actor! it's kind of a basic rule you will _need_ to overact unless you're doing horror. directors look for people who sound cartoony (in japan it's not so much because you can't really tell if someone has a "cartoon" voice or not-there's no definitive point) like what you hear in typical western cartoons. not many people have a "cartoon" voice and when we audition, we're always given a guideline of a character's personality and a brief description of their age etc. directors go for the ones with the most enthusiasm and the ones that sound close to their own vision of the character and it's often quite extreme. very rarely will their voice change from audition to the final product, so the results do sound quite funny.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't care what anybody says, this dub is still hilarious.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 26, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Subbed for sure.



glad to see that Sentai in-house dubs have always been complete ****


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

starlark said:


> oh my god what the hell was the context of that scene xD dat ass doe
> no, the voices are actually pretty normal from the perspective of a voice actor! it's kind of a basic rule you will _need_ to overact unless you're doing horror. directors look for people who sound cartoony (in japan it's not so much because you can't really tell if someone has a "cartoon" voice or not-there's no definitive point) like what you hear in typical western cartoons. not many people have a "cartoon" voice and when we audition, we're always given a guideline of a character's personality and a brief description of their age etc. directors go for the ones with the most enthusiasm and the ones that sound close to their own vision of the character and it's often quite extreme. very rarely will their voice change from audition to the final product, so the results do sound quite funny.



im sorry, i don't know anything about voice acting.

I just like stupid and funny crap in dubs.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 26, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I don't care what anybody says, this dub is still hilarious.



Was Digimon not BADGOOD enough for you?


----------



## starlark (Apr 26, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> im sorry, i don't know anything about voice acting.
> 
> I just like stupid and funny crap in dubs.



tl;dr: those voices are actually pretty normal for the industry c:


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Was Digimon not BADGOOD enough for you?



It's still BADGOOD.

But nobody watches Digimon, so I picked Kirby instead...besides Kirby Right Back at 'ya's hilariously bad compared to Digimon which its just hilarious.


----------



## Yuni (Apr 26, 2015)

I like both. Especially with older series.





Jodie was so cool in the manga. I love all chapters that she appears in and dread every episode where she tries to Engrish.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm too lazy to read.


----------



## MittensDaFourth (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll watch dub if there is one. However, if the sub looks like it was made by a 6-year-old, then I'll just skip the thing entirely.


----------



## Geoni (Apr 26, 2015)

Zeiro said:


> I'm too lazy to read.



This basically. 

I'm too lazy to put forth the attention it takes to both read subtitles (mostly if they're fast) and understand what's going on at the same time. I remember trying to watch the subbed version of Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence and my brain hurt after around thirty minutes. Some dubs are awful, but most of them aren't bad enough for me to prefer the subs. And then there are some dubs that are even better than the subs, but that's not often the case. It's great when it is though (Cowboy Bebop is a good example).


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm surprised by how many people chose subbed. :0

I prefer dubbed, because I find it hard to read and watch the show at the same time, if that makes sense. :<


----------



## Lassy (Apr 27, 2015)

I prefer subbed, so much better to see the origianl person's voice


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Zeiro said:


> I'm too lazy to read.



> too lazy to enjoy the original intention of the whole series.

Really, to be honest. I don't get why they dub or massacre series just because it's animation. Animated series are for all ages. 

There are eons of difference between a series about a blue bear and his house and Japanese more mature drama series.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> > too lazy to enjoy the original intention of the whole series.


I'm dyslexic.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Zeiro said:


> I'm dyslexic.



Ya got a point there but I don't think the dialogue is that advanced unless you watch more political 21+ series.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Ya got a point there but I don't think the dialogue is that advanced unless you watch more political 21+ series.


I do have only minor dyslexia, but having to constantly read as well as watch the show is still significantly taxing on my brain. I would have to pause constantly in order to catch up.

I am a person who can quite be obsessive over canonity, trust me, but I just can't do subs.


----------



## Android (Apr 27, 2015)

Subbed. Except in the case of Ghost Stories.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

Android said:


> Subbed. Except in the case of Ghost Stories.



Ghost Stories is meant to be watched in English, there's no other way.


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 28, 2015)

I prefer subbed because sometimes the dubbed versions have such terrible voices they make my ears bleed.


----------



## Ramza (May 2, 2015)

Subbed always unless I'm watching something with other people. Not everyone reads at the same speed and most of the time the people I watch with aren't use to subs.


----------



## oreo (May 2, 2015)

Lassy said:


> I prefer subbed, so much better to see the origianl person's voice



Same goes for me. Although there are pretty good series dubbed...


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2015)

Dubbed because I don't speak Japanese, and I can't read English.

I can actually only read Finnish.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (May 2, 2015)

Depends on the anime. DBZ for example, when I watch that, it HAS to be Dubbed. I can't stand Goku's Japanese VA, the dude is in his late mid 20s-early 40s in Z and his voice should correspond with his age, not sound like a 10 year old. I don't care about the whole "Goku's innocence is why he sounds like that." To me it is a bit weird that a big muscular man sounds like a kid. 

Any anime that I started out watching in English (with the exception of Naruto because the Jap VAs are better) I will finish in English. 

Anything else though I'll watch in it's original language


----------



## Astro Cake (May 3, 2015)

Subbed. The only dub I've preferred over the original was Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Psydye (May 3, 2015)

Overblown voices vs. focal distraction...decisions, decisions..


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Subbed. The one exception is Azumanga Daioh, which I prefer in English. Miss Yukari's voice is fantastic.


----------



## Liseli (May 7, 2015)

Subbed. Dubbed feels a bit weird for me, for some odd reason. It just feels out of place after finishing the sub series for the anime, then switching to English. But some animes, however, sound better in dubbed. Just not all of them.


----------



## Geoni (May 7, 2015)

Also you guys do realize that with animation, everything is dubbed, right? So subbed is actually dubbed and subbed. Most of the time the mouth animations can be polished over even though that can take a longer time for translation. And more often than not, translation doesn't edit the dialog to a point of it being detrimental, so I don't really care for that argument. Oddly enough, the most annoying one I've encountered is from Spirited Away, where disney edited out the part where after Yubaba freaks out over her baby she hints that even if Chihiro goes home safe, there's nothing keeping Yubaba from ripping Haku to shreds. And that made their departure feel more poignant. 

But dang, there are an awful lot of elitists among people who (no matter what) prefer sub over dub that sort of drives home the point of the criticism that it's a very otaku preference. Because it really is.


----------



## tamagotchi (May 7, 2015)

I enjoy some dubs compared to subs, but usually I watch subs more. Cowboy Bebop was an especially good dub.


----------



## mdchan (May 7, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Depends on the anime. DBZ for example, when I watch that, it HAS to be Dubbed. I can't stand Goku's Japanese VA, the dude is in his late mid 20s-early 40s in Z and his voice should correspond with his age, not sound like a 10 year old. I don't care about the whole "Goku's innocence is why he sounds like that." To me it is a bit weird that a big muscular man sounds like a kid.



DBZ is one of the few anime which I actually like dubbed.  It's fun to watch it subbed at times, but the English VAs did a really great job with that anime.  And, I do agree with you about Goku's Japanese voice actor.  That same person does the entire Son family (Goku, Gohan, and Goten), to boot.



Dad said:


> But dang, there are an awful lot of elitists among people who (no matter what) prefer sub over dub that sort of drives home the point of the criticism that it's a very otaku preference. Because it really is.



I actually don't see much elitism in this thread.  Now, if this subject was brought up in an anime convention, it'd typically turn into an all out WAR (yes, I've seen it happen...from a very safe distance, and I didn't stick around for more than even a minute when it started).


----------



## Geoni (May 7, 2015)

Haibane Renmei and Texhnolyze also have phenomenal dubs but not many people know about those titles. But I live for Victoria Harwood as Doc. One of the most greatest voices I've ever heard.


----------



## MBaku (May 7, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Overblown voices vs. focal distraction...decisions, decisions..



This. I prefer manga over anime because I can't stand how dramatic the voices get, or how exaggerated it is in general.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Dubbed.


----------



## spCrossing (May 7, 2015)

Dad said:


> Also you guys do realize that with animation, everything is dubbed, right? So subbed is actually dubbed and subbed. Most of the time the mouth animations can be polished over even though that can take a longer time for translation. And more often than not, translation doesn't edit the dialog to a point of it being detrimental, so I don't really care for that argument. Oddly enough, the most annoying one I've encountered is from Spirited Away, where disney edited out the part where after Yubaba freaks out over her baby she hints that even if Chihiro goes home safe, there's nothing keeping Yubaba from ripping Haku to shreds. And that made their departure feel more poignant.
> 
> But dang, there are an awful lot of elitists among people who (no matter what) prefer sub over dub that sort of drives home the point of the criticism that it's a very otaku preference. Because it really is.



Honestly, I think a lot people are really resistant with watching dubs is pretty much the stuff we grew up with.

We got some pretty crappy dubs back in the day, the only ones I can remember that were good are Cowboy Bebop, the Ghibli dubs, and some other anime dubs that I can't think of at the moment.
But other than that, we got over-the-top performances, very bad acting, and the writing being to the brim with corny jokes.

But nowadays, that's not an issue anymore, as people (like animation in-general) finally saw what anime is meant for and pretty much catered to older audiences who actually do give a crap about story and acting.


----------



## MBaku (May 7, 2015)

I love bad dubs, personally. 

This is less of an unintentionally bad dub, and more of an intentionally bad dub.


----------



## Llust (May 7, 2015)

Anything in english dub just sounds really bad in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, some animes are actually really good when it comes to dubs (ex: death note, attack on titan) but a majority of them just have terrible voicing quality. Sub on the other hand, I'm not sure if it's just the fact that Japanese sounds unique and amazing to listen to but it works for any anime


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 7, 2015)

Subbed. My parents are deaf and so I usually watch tv with the captions on, so I've learned to read subs and watch a show at the same time. :3


----------



## Geoni (May 7, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Honestly, I think a lot people are really resistant with watching dubs is pretty much the stuff we grew up with.
> 
> We got some pretty crappy dubs back in the day, the only ones I can remember that were good are Cowboy Bebop, the Ghibli dubs, and some other anime dubs that I can't think of at the moment.
> But other than that, we got over-the-top performances, very bad acting, and the writing being to the brim with corny jokes.
> ...



I don't know how old you are but I grew up during the era when dubbing was getting better (late 90s, early 2000s) and especially pre-90s, americans didn't take anime as seriously as they do now, so dubbing has this attitude that this is supposed to be cartoonish and funny and over the top, which is why we see a lot of awful dubs coming from the 80s (but I eat that **** up). Either way most of the people in this thread didn't grow up before the 90s when dubs were _actually_ bad.


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 8, 2015)

Mmph...I kinda wish this topic referred to some videogames too; after all, there are a lot of games that tend to get English dubbed (sometimes with the option to use Japanese dubs).

If you ask me...I've been trained to look at things subbed because of video games. Voiceless text is forever zel...although I do enjoy some English dubs in games. Tales of Vesperia and arguably Tales of Legendia had great voiceover casts, for example.
In an actual anime example, some characters sound WAY better in the English dub of Doraemon, especially Suneo/Sneech. I have >no< clue why, but oh well~
I still can't believe the guy who voiced the MC of Geass (?) voiced Nobita. Coming from someone who never watched Geass, or much anime for that matter, but still, absolutely bananas.


----------



## emre3 (May 8, 2015)

I prefer subs, although some dubs might be good, but I just like the Japanese voice acting


----------



## MayorBambie (May 8, 2015)

subbed.
Although I did have the problem that, if I watch anime until 5am, when I wake up and i'm not concentrating on what people say, it gets turned into Japanese. I'm hearing japanese when these people can only speak english o.o My mind is messed up. I need to limit the amount of anime I watch...


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2015)

Panazel Maria said:


> Mmph...I kinda wish this topic referred to some videogames too; after all, there are a lot of games that tend to get English dubbed (sometimes with the option to use Japanese dubs).



I prefer games dubbed as well.

I like the way that Metal Gear has always handled language barriers. Characters will all be speaking English but things that they say imply that they're actually speaking in a different language during the conversation. "Your Russian is pretty good" for example, thrown into the conversation to imply they were speaking Russian.


Or just the ease of use. Assuming you're playing an actual game and not a glorified movie, you're probably going to be concentrated on the actual gameplay. When I was playing Hyrule Warriors where text is flying all over the friggin' screen every 2 seconds (which is close to subs I guess) I just couldn't read them plus continue playing the game properly.


----------

